

Ask HN: Elevator Pitch: Your Setup and Workflow - rbsn

Hacker News,<p>What is your setup (hardware, software) and your workflow? If you had to give an elevator pitch - explain why is it the best for you and how it helps you be productive &#x2F; achieve your goals?
======
MalcolmDiggs
I try to think of those things as nice-to-haves. My pitch is just me, looking
right into your eyes, being persuasive for about 30 seconds. When I was
pitching a consumer app I'd have a prototype running on my phone, and I'd just
hand it to the person after I stopped talking.

I have a powerpoint and pdf of my deck on a thumb-drive, but I almost never
use them (if anything, I'll email them to the person as a followup after we
speak). I once met a guy who had a QR-code on his business card which linked
directly to a zip file with his business-plan, pitch deck, etc. I thought that
was pretty cool.

------
MichaelCrawford
I use a Retina Display MacBook Pro, presently running Mavericks, with Xcode.

I own, but don't use a whole lot, a Core Quad Xeon workstation with 16 GB of
FD-DIMM and a 2.5 TB AMCC 3ware hardware RAID, as well as a Blue and White G3
Macintosh, and a dual 133 MHz BeBox.

I prefer to use my MacBook Pro as it enables me to work from WiFi spots, for
the most part cafes, as well as some all-night restaurants. I am self-
employed; being able to work from a cafe enables me to be around other people
during my workday, as otherwise consulting can get very lonely.

------
taf2
hands on keys

